# 0200 failure fixed disk 0



## LordMeuchelmord (15. November 2012)

Festplatte ist laut Festplatten-Tool fehlerfrei.

Mal bootet er von Festplatte... Mal erst nach ein paar mal einschalten... mal wieder gar nicht... oder er schmiert mit einem Bluescreen beim Windows-Start ab...


Da ich bei einem Laptop nicht einzelne Komponenten tauschen kann, um den Fehler zu finden, hoffe ich hier auf Hinweise ob ich die Tonne öffnen kann oder es nur ein einfach zu behebender Fehler ist.


----------



## norse (15. November 2012)

Bios update mal durchjagen.
festplatte an einem anderen pc getestet? Was sagen die SMART werte?
Mit anderer Festplatte das ganze mal getestet?

wenn festplatte wirklich ok dann mainboard defekt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. November 2012)

Ich dachte mit der Aussage "Festplatte ist laut Festplatten-Tool fehlerfrei." wäre klar, dass ich die Platte bereits extern getestet habe.

BIOS-Update unnötig da es vorher gefunzt hat... Fehler ist erst nach einer Party aufgetreten, wo er für Licht und Musik genutzt wurde.


----------



## fadade (15. November 2012)

Hat vielleicht jemand - ohne dass du es mitbekommen hast - das Gerät irgendwie beschädigt? Wasser rein/Draufgehauen oder sowas .. klingt nämlich so ein wenig nach nem Wackler im Bereich Massenspeicher.
Ich hatte das mit dem sporadischen Absturz beim Hochfahren auch vor einiger Zeit .... müsste nochmal etwas überlegen woran es damals lag .....


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. November 2012)

Also später am Abend waren auch andere an dem Laptop und haben Musik raus gesucht und dabei ist er auch einmal abgestürzt. Aber danach den Rest der Veranstaltung normal durch gelaufen.

Der Fehler ist erst am nächsten Tag im normalen Betrieb aufgefallen.

Bei Laptops habe ich mal gar keine Ahnung. Bei normalen PC´s tausche ich einfach, für den Fehler relevante, Teile und Grenze somit den Fehler ein. Aber das geht bei einem Laptop ja nur bedingt.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. November 2012)

0200 failure fixed disk 0 : kein Bootlaufwerk angegeben/gefunden, mögliche Ursachen:
1) Festplatte defekt
2) Kabel/Connector locker
3) Sata Controllerchip (Lötstelle) locker

Können Festplatte und Kabel/Connector definitiv ausgeschloßen werden: Reparatur beim Hersteller des Notebooks.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. November 2012)

Danke Inzersdorfer...

Also definitiv Hardware, war mir da halt nicht ganz sicher


----------



## simpel1970 (20. November 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter: dev//tec blog » Blog Archive » Laptop BIOS Fehler: 0200: Failure Fixed Disk 0
(auch wenn das aufgrund deiner Fehlerbeschreibung vermutlich nicht helfen wird)


----------

